# The worlds longest tail



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Can't fight genetics.


----------



## jumpingrules92 (Aug 2, 2011)

I think it may be an appy thing- I met an appy over the weekend who has the SAME thing! Owner can't get it to grow and has tried everything!


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

I think his mane is kinda cute! The tail on the other hand...


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Horses can only reach a certain length of hair; their genetics will only allow the hair to grow so long. It's different in every horse. Some have genetic potential for very long manes. Some, like your Appy, have only the genetic potential for a rat tail and barely-there mane. 

I, for one, think it's _super cute. _I LOVE rat tailed Appies. <3


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

dont worry, my app has a mane and tail that isnt HORRIBLE....but it doesnt really grow either. its an appaloosa thing.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

The mane is really cute on him. Get some tail extensions for him =D


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

My coffee almost made contact with the keyboard. Very unique look he has going on there. :lol:


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Haha, thank you for all of your comments  Yes, its a very unique look, (To me its ugly) but its a pain in the butt when fly season is here... So I suppose I should give up trying to make it grow?


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! Ive honestly never seen a rat tail to that extent before!!! To be honest, I think its kind of the lines of so ugly its cute look! I can see how it would bother you though...good luck making it grow! If you find anything that seems to work...post before and after pics of the progress!!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Rat tailed Appy. Nothing's going to help it grow.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

csimkunas6 said:


> Wow! Ive honestly never seen a rat tail to that extent before!!! To be honest, I think its kind of the lines of so ugly its cute look! I can see how it would bother you though...good luck making it grow! *If* you find anything that seems to work...post before and after pics of the progress!!


I like how you said "If". :lol: First time I have ever seen a rat tail like that too... At first I was like "Woah, this is sooo awesome!" Then I was like "This is the worst horse thing I've ever had to deal with... :evil:" Its annoying... :lol: And oh, try riding that sucker bareback, without a mane.



Speed Racer said:


> Rat tailed Appy. Nothing's going to help it grow.


Lol, thanks for all of the hope you gave me


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Hey, can't fight genetics. If you wanted a horse with a lush mane and tail, you shoulda bought a Vanner. :wink:


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Embrace it. It definitely screams appy and the kind I used to see as a kid. He's a lovely fellow, rat tail & all. Heck, if he were mine I'd take it a step further and keep his mane roached. 

If it really bothers you, get a hairstylist to hook him up with a weave 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Speed Racer said:


> Hey, can't fight genetics. If you wanted a horse with a lush mane and tail, you shoulda bought a Vanner. :wink:


Lol, I didn't even think about how short his mane and tail was till we brought him home... Then I had time to regret  haha. He is a pretty good horse, accept for his short temper... Like when he lunges at people... Dont let his looks fool you :roll:



MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Embrace it. It definitely screams appy and the kind I used to see as a kid. He's a lovely fellow, rat tail & all. Heck, if he were mine I'd take it a step further and keep his mane roached.
> 
> If it really bothers you, get a hairstylist to hook him up with a weave
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I actually did roach it a little while back, its about time for another one. It makes him look tidier when its roached. But _nothing_ can make that tail look better. With how bad the flies are here I attempted to make him a fake tail with hay string, but his tail isn't even long enough to braid it into... I cant embrace it  You should see when were on a trail, and he runs, it sticks *straight* out. Its horrible looking!


----------



## stacysills02 (Sep 29, 2011)

A MARE I USE TO KNOW HAD A TAIL LIKE THAT All so A appy. i just never grew. its a appy thing. I havea 4 year old appy his tail was short not that bad but short, i used mtg on it 1 a week for a year got it to grow 6 inches. maine grew about a inch in one year only thing i could say was keep up the mtg make sure u wash his tail often and hope u can get a few inches to grow


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

stacysills02 said:


> A MARE I USE TO KNOW HAD A TAIL LIKE THAT All so A appy. i just never grew. its a appy thing. I havea 4 year old appy his tail was short not that bad but short, i used mtg on it 1 a week for a year got it to grow 6 inches. maine grew about a inch in one year only thing i could say was keep up the mtg make sure u wash his tail often and hope u can get a few inches to grow


Thanks for your comment  I used MTG on it, but it did absolutely nothing. From all the comments I've received (Thank you everyone for your time), I have finally came to the conclusion that he will always have a ugly possum tail, and a donkey mane.:shock:


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

He's actually a pretty good looking horse, conformationally and movement wise (from what I can see)... just because he doesn't have a long flowing mane and tail doesn't mean he can't be handsome and darn good at what he does. 

Just make sure he's doused in fly spray during the worst of the fly season... maybe even consider a fly sheet?


----------



## lucky2008 (Aug 17, 2010)

My appy has the same situation except his was bitten of by a foal a year ago and since then hasn't grown back, but on the other hand his full sister has the longest mane and tail I have been around in the last year
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Eolith said:


> He's actually a pretty good looking horse, conformationally and movement wise (from what I can see)... just because he doesn't have a long flowing mane and tail doesn't mean he can't be handsome and darn good at what he does.
> 
> Just make sure he's doused in fly spray during the worst of the fly season... maybe even consider a fly sheet?


He moves like a tank, _cant_ barrel race, or jump to save his life. He is scared of everything on the trail, but other than that he is fine :wink: Yes, a fly sheet would be great! Accept... their expensive...



lucky2008 said:


> My appy has the same situation except his was bitten of by a foal a year ago and since then hasn't grown back, but on the other hand his full sister has the longest mane and tail I have been around in the last year
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, I dont get how some Appys can have super long manes and tails, and other Appys have absolutely nothing (mine :-|)


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Gallop On said:


> Yes, I dont get how some Appys can have super long manes and tails, and other Appys have absolutely nothing (mine :-|)


I'd be curious to hear what our resident appy folks have to say about that. I wonder if it's a trait of certain bloodlines or type. 

I know the ones I've seen years ago were foundation type (though in the appy world I'm clueless about what that is, just what the owner promo'd them as) and I've also seen some with full manes & tails, one I can think of in particular was by an appy stud and out of a qh mare.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

Not owning an appy but from what I have been told by my appy breeder friend is that the sparse mane and tail come from the foundation bred appaloosa's and it is a desired trait. The appies with the long mane and tail get it from breeding them to quarter horses and tb's


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

From what I've heard the spotted coat of the Appys is more of a defect than a color trait, thats why Appys are prone to bad skin and weak mane and tails. Its part of what gives them the spots.

Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but that is what I have heard.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

On the band wagon, it's genetics, and I think its cute too ^^ He reminds of a horse I was at the equestrian team meet last year. Ridden in a trail class, looked exactly like him. Everyone made fun of his tail, parading around on their face-in-the-dirt WP types. 

Turns out he was the first place winner. The only one who didn't bawk and spook at every single obstacle. Perfect leads every time, beautiful movement and headset, hit every obstacle spot on and the rider had equitation I would kill for. A stunning pair.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I'd be curious to hear what our resident appy folks have to say about that. I wonder if it's a trait of certain bloodlines or type.
> 
> I know the ones I've seen years ago were foundation type (though in the appy world I'm clueless about what that is, just what the owner promo'd them as) and I've also seen some with full manes & tails, one I can think of in particular was by an appy stud and out of a qh mare.


I'd love to know also! The people we got him from said that only _true_ bred Appys have a sparse mane and tail. I don't know though.



WickedNag said:


> Not owning an appy but from what I have been told by my appy breeder friend is that the sparse mane and tail come from the foundation bred appaloosa's and it is a desired trait. _The appies with the long mane and tail get it from breeding them to quarter horses and tb's_


Oh, that's super neat! Desired or not, I think its ugly :lol:



Horsesdontlie said:


> From what I've heard the spotted coat of the Appys is more of a defect than a color trait, thats why Appys are prone to bad skin and weak mane and tails. Its part of what gives them the spots.
> 
> Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong, but that is what I have heard.


Yes, I do believe that the coloring is not a good trait. This Appy is always prone to sunburn, and needing regular vet checks around his eyes... Cause of the lack of pigment.



SorrelHorse said:


> On the band wagon, it's genetics, and I think its cute too ^^ He reminds of a horse I was at the equestrian team meet last year. Ridden in a trail class, looked exactly like him. Everyone made fun of his tail, parading around on their face-in-the-dirt WP types.
> 
> Turns out he was the first place winner. The only one who didn't bawk and spook at every single obstacle. Perfect leads every time, beautiful movement and headset, hit every obstacle spot on and the rider had equitation I would kill for. A stunning pair.


He has a natural extended trot, and is very good with his feet, _but_ at the moment I cant think of any discipline that would suit him... He's defiantly not a English horse though :lol: Not his type  I cant imagine his rat tailedness winning any ribbons...


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Gallop On said:


> Yes, I dont get how some Appys can have super long manes and tails, and other Appys have absolutely nothing (mine :-|)


I thought my appy had a sparse mane and tail, but I was comparing it to my TB and my Arab/QH. Compared to your handsome guy mine lookes like a Gypsy vanner lol


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Rachel1786 said:


> I thought my appy had a sparse mane and tail, but I was comparing it to my TB and my Arab/QH. Compared to your handsome guy mine lookes like a Gypsy vanner lol


LOL, if that is sparse, then I dont even know what that word means :lol: Yes, he does have the shortest mane and tail in my record book... *sigh*. Beautiful boy by the way!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Appy genetics.. I feel sorry for Appys because they have trouble swishing off flies.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Yes, they so do! He has worn out the hair on either side of his butt do to his swishing hairless tail... sad ):


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

When I was a kid, one of our riding buddies had an Appy mare named Regal Star - she was THE UGLIEST horse I have ever seen in my life. She had huge puffy skinless goggles around her eye and mouth and ratty mane and tail.

Your horse is a looker though...I thought he was nice looking. I had understood that this was a trait of the Appies and very desired by the Indians that bred them. 

I don't think anything is going to make the tail grow - put a loop around his neck for bareback riding!!


----------



## MandiMal (Sep 29, 2011)

Like some others have said, I think he looks cute! But I can imagine it would be a pain for him during fly season. I'm pretty sure nothing you try is going to stimulate growth, like has been mentioned, it's an Appy thing and some are "worse" than others. 
For the flies, I might suggest a "fly bullet," I think they are mostly for cattle, but I don't see why you couldn't use it for a horse as well. Here is a website that shows what they are:
Cow Life Cattle Rub, 10 ft. - 2167036 | Tractor Supply Company

Good luck!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

MandiMal said:


> Like some others have said, I think he looks cute! But I can imagine it would be a pain for him during fly season. I'm pretty sure nothing you try is going to stimulate growth, like has been mentioned, it's an Appy thing and some are "worse" than others.
> For the flies, I might suggest a "fly bullet," I think they are mostly for cattle, but I don't see why you couldn't use it for a horse as well. Here is a website that shows what they are:
> Cow Life Cattle Rub, 10 ft. - 2167036 | Tractor Supply Company
> 
> Good luck!


Oh my word, that is so awesome! Never ever seen those before...


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

I feel your pain lol! I had a Knabstrup who's mane was quite frankly, pathetic. It grew to about three inches long but was fluffy and I mean really soft and woolly. I ended up hogging Toby's mane completely and it looked awesome hogged. He looked heaps better with no mane at all than with the fluffy crap he grew. I must admit my horses tail was thicker than your chaps and I was able to make the most of it by clipping the top 5 inches of it which created the illusion of more tail.


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh I forgot to say that I am so taken with the hogged mane look that I hog my current mares mane too.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I think your appy is very handsome despite his rat tail  I actually work with 3 different appys, one with a nice and thick mane and tail, one with normal/thinner mane and tail, and one with mane about 2 inches long and a tail almost as rattailed at yours! So I feel your pain... I love flowing manes and tails and hate the short thin ones  I wish there was something I could tell you to do to help it grow but you've already gotten answers and it doesn't seem like there's much you can do, unfortunately


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

my appaloosa has a huge tail however looking at her bloodlines I guess she just got away with some appy color becuase she is mostly arab, tb and quarter horse.
I LOVE your appy by the way, his confo and color I think make up for his tail anyway, Im jealous
You could always get some extension to clip on for shows or just outings also, walgreens has some nice extensions with individual clips not a tie on.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

kiwigirl said:


> I feel your pain lol! I had a Knabstrup who's mane was quite frankly, pathetic. It grew to about three inches long but was fluffy and I mean really soft and woolly. I ended up hogging Toby's mane completely and it looked awesome hogged. He looked heaps better with no mane at all than with the fluffy crap he grew. I must admit my horses tail was thicker than your chaps and I was able to make the most of it by clipping the top 5 inches of it which created the illusion of more tail.





kiwigirl said:


> Oh I forgot to say that I am so taken with the hogged mane look that I hog my current mares mane too.


Wait, what is a hogged mane?



amp23 said:


> I think your appy is very handsome despite his rat tail  I actually work with 3 different appys, one with a nice and thick mane and tail, one with normal/thinner mane and tail, and one with mane about 2 inches long and a tail almost as rattailed at yours! So I feel your pain... I love flowing manes and tails and hate the short thin ones  I wish there was something I could tell you to do to help it grow but you've already gotten answers and it doesn't seem like there's much you can do, unfortunately


Yes, I love long manes and tails also... My Arab has the worlds thickest mane, and this Appy, well... yeah.



Thyme said:


> my appaloosa has a huge tail however looking at her bloodlines I guess she just got away with some appy color becuase she is mostly arab, tb and quarter horse.
> I LOVE your appy by the way, his confo and color I think make up for his tail anyway, Im jealous
> You could always get some extension to clip on for shows or just outings also, walgreens has some nice extensions with individual clips not a tie on.


Thank you  Human extensions? Awesome idea!


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi Gallop on, a hogged mane is mane that has been cut off completely very close to the neck. I guess you could call it a crew cut for horses. I find it to be a great way to tidy up unruly mane.

My mare has hogged mane, you would never know at first glance. It looks like all her mane is lying very nicely on the other side of her neck in the pic. No scruffy bits of untidy mane on this girl!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Like a roached mane? It suits her very well! And gorgeous horse!


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

This could have been mentioned (I didn't read through all the comments)

Native Americans who bred Appaloosas, favored the rat tails and short manes and actually encouarged breeding of horses with little hair because it was lower maintance (less chance of mane or tail getting tangled on foliage).


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Manes & tails are overrated (your horse told me to say that). Besides, who rides a mane & a tail anyways? Pretty is as pretty does, should be your motto here.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

How unfortunate! lol I think it's cute on him, though.

May I add that I think he is a very nice looking horse, too?!


----------



## fresh paint girl (May 27, 2011)

Someone i knew had a friesian appy cross 
coolest looking horse and he had an awesome mane and tail till he turned 4
then he got the appy rat tail and mohawk mane 
he still looks really cool though


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Manes & tails are overrated (your horse told me to say that). Besides, who rides a mane & a tail anyways? Pretty is as pretty does, should be your motto here.


Lol, I love that saying :lol: Your right... I guess :wink:



VanillaBean said:


> How unfortunate! lol I think it's cute on him, though.
> 
> May I add that I think he is a very nice looking horse, too?!


Haha, thank you 



fresh paint girl said:


> Someone i knew had a friesian appy cross
> coolest looking horse and he had an awesome mane and tail till he turned 4
> then he got the appy rat tail and mohawk mane
> he still looks really cool though


A friesian with a rat tail? Oh my word... So sad...


----------



## fresh paint girl (May 27, 2011)

He has the friesian body, neck and face but he black and kinda roaned with a big white blanket and perfect black spots on it 
he is the coolest looking horse.  The mane and tail actually accent it a little and it looks better.


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

I went into this thinking there would actually be a seriously long tail and a few good points on how to get Merlin's tail luscious and long...and was quite surprised xD
How unfortunate indeed! I think its so ugly its actually a bit cute.
Cant fight those apply genes!


----------



## pctrider (Nov 14, 2010)

I love his mane... At least he has a nice bum


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

fresh paint girl said:


> He has the friesian body, neck and face but he black and kinda roaned with a big white blanket and perfect black spots on it
> he is the coolest looking horse.  The mane and tail actually accent it a little and it looks better.


That seriously sounds super unique! Do you have any pictures of him?



Goosey said:


> I went into this thinking there would actually be a seriously long tail and a few good points on how to get Merlin's tail luscious and long...and was quite surprised xD
> How unfortunate indeed! I think its so ugly its actually a bit cute.
> Cant fight those apply genes!


Lol, sarcastic title :lol: I think its pretty ugly.. not a bit of cute in it  *Shh* dont tell him I said that :wink:



pctrider said:


> I love his mane... At least he has a nice bum


:rofl: His bum is huge!!! Like seriously, its massive.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know if this would work or not, but could you get hair pulled from another tail & braid it in. It would take a lot of time, but just do a few hairs at a time. Just to give him some what of a fly swatter? or maybe get one of the tail extensions & just pull or cut the hairs from that to braid in?


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

bubba13 said:


>


Seems like a nightmare to me lol


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

My mini's tail was no where near as long as those tails, but his tail was 46" long before I cut it and he is only 31.5" tall himself so It seemed really long. But now it's about at his pasturns, lol.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

bubba13 said:


>


:rofl: Thanks for all of the encouragement :wink:


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

My appy mare has about the same thing, she will most likely forever have a Mohawk mane, and a short tail, however her tail is long enough to braid!!!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Eclipse295 said:


> My appy mare has about the same thing, she will most likely forever have a Mohawk mane, and a short tail, however her tail is long enough to braid!!!


*Sniff* His isn't long enough to braid, as you can see


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Then glue. Or buy some of these: Colorful Manes and Tails - Home


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I couldn't even imagine having to take care of that much mane and tail... I'm happy with my horse's being in between short and long lol


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Then glue. Or buy some of these: Colorful Manes and Tails - Home


Glue? What kind of glue?



amp23 said:


> I couldn't even imagine having to take care of that much mane and tail... I'm happy with my horse's being in between short and long lol


Lol, my Arab has a longish mane, and Im perfectly happy  Nothing to pain in the butt to deal with.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't know, this may have already been posted


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> I don't know, this may have already been posted
> 
> 
> esequiel pena en pico rivera - YouTube


I think that horse needs a longer mane and tail.

And I think you need a new signature!


----------



## kendrawrrr (Nov 17, 2011)

As awkward as it looks.. he looks kind of exotic


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I know an appy that can't grow a tail and they put extensions in his tail =D


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

kendrawrrr said:


> As awkward as it looks.. he looks kind of exotic


Hehe, exotically ugly :lol:



Gidget said:


> I know an appy that can't grow a tail and they put extensions in his tail =D


But _how_?


----------



## BellaMFT (Nov 15, 2011)

I think your horse is a blessing in disguise. Trust me if you don't have the mane and tail you don't miss it but if you have a horse with lots of hair you spend your time trying to keep it. It's a lot of work. My two horses find burr bushes to roll in them. I spend hours once or twice a week pull burrs out.


----------



## Tnavas (Nov 29, 2011)

Just think of all the time you save not having to brush it - where as this is my girls tail


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

My other horse, an Arabian, has a lush, thick, mane and tail. And taking care of those are almost my favorite part of grooming  I _do_ miss not having a mane and tail on that guy...


----------



## myhorsehasmentalissues (Nov 29, 2011)

Try putting biotin in his feed


----------



## ptvintage (Feb 12, 2010)

I too have an appy with a rat tail... but it seemed to get better when I took very careful care of it. I used MTG frequently, and had her in a pasture where she couldn't rub her butt on anything (she loved a good butt rub!). I could never get it as nice as a "normal" horse's tail, but I think I did pretty good with what she has. 

Tail with no care (although this is a more recent photo):









Tail with Care (old photo taken after 6 months of care):









However, that tail required so much upkeep... If she went out in a different pasture, she lost the tail, or if I stopped putting conditioner in it, it was gone. So now since I just got her back after a few years, she's back to rat tail, and I'm going to have to grow it out again.


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

It's a good thing we love our horses for more than their manes and tails. 

My Arabian gelding also has a sad sad tail.


----------



## Lilley (Dec 13, 2011)

He looks healthy and happy. If he's a good horse looks don't matter, IMO. Love him just the way he is. And keep those pesty flies off him!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's an honost to gosh appy tail...


----------



## BamaBanana (Dec 13, 2011)

The appy at my barn has the same thing, its part of the breeds genetics. I love the mohawk on them though, makes them look tough lol for the tail just tell people he lost it while protecting you from a charging mountain lion...  haha


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

The Appaloosa breed is known for this also the striped hooves and white 
around the eyes like us humans


----------



## MadOnNags (Dec 16, 2011)

Hmmmm, it is rather 'unique', but cute in his own little way  I don't think there is much you can do, i would say keep some of the tail that yo may of cut off and thread it into his mane when your plaiting him up, but... ermmm...
On the fly side of the subject; rip up long pieces of old pillow cases or sheets etc and tie it to his tail so he has something to whip around to get rid of flys


----------



## AppaloosaLover88 (Dec 19, 2011)

For those that said that truly bred foundation appys have sparse manes and tails, my new appaloosa filly has a great mane and tail and she is 97% foundation, with the only outcross being in the 5th generation back.... so it is an appy trait but doesn't necessarily mean foundation or not. Our other appy has a much lighter mane and tail and she is grade...


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

There is a horse at my barn with a tail like that


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a share in an appy once upon a time but his tail was almost touching the ground :shock: I really hope you find something that works for him, but I do think the rat tail is rather cute too!

But I am in LOVE with his mane!! I think it's just so sweet :')


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

We have a mare at my barn with a rat tale and sparse mane. Not my cup o tea but your boy is cute even without a tail lol


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

I like his mane! makes me laugh and smile! hes cute :-D


----------



## PeoplesKey (Dec 26, 2011)

My Appy had some tail issues, and yeah, it can be a real pain during fly season. His grew out though when he was out on pasture 24/7. I cant think of anything to help, do they make horsey Rogain? lol Good luck!


----------



## huntrjumprjenn (Jul 26, 2011)

I think it's pretty cute actually. I know it may not seem it, but be thankful. My horse grows so much hair, he literally has to have his mane touched up every two weeks and his tail cut it's so long!


----------



## Chansu (Oct 18, 2011)

but seriously, i think his tail looks cute!


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

*Sniff* You guys really love torturing me with all these long manes and tails. 

Haha, anyhow, beautiful horse, with a heck load of tail! That makes me *almost*, (not all the way though) satisfied with his rat tail :lol:


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

I remember when my mom told me my little haflinger mare had rubbed out almost half her mane, right in the middle. I screamed. Then when I thought the cows had eaten her tail(her white tail was black from mud and it blended in with the ground) I cried. 

But when she told me(as a joke) that my appy had gotten her mane so much into burrs that it had to be roached(the week before show), I just said "ok" but my appy still has her mowhawk, which I laid down for western then spiked back up with glitter gel for speed.

However if I had to keep more then 2 horses(my Haflinger and my mini) upkept with a long mane and tail, I might go insane, my appy if her tail gets to long I am cutting it, the Haflinger if it starts to drag so far behind her when braided that she steps on it when backing up, it will have to be cut(she is a driving horse) but the mini's tail I am going to let it grow as long as it wants.


----------



## Radar Star Stables (Dec 31, 2011)

its what he is dont worry about it. if i were in the market for appaloosas i would perfer this. the rat tail and rat mane is a sure sign that he is an authentic appy. that and striped hooves and spots on the soft skin around eyes muzzle under tail and genitals.


----------



## Ransomed (Jan 2, 2012)

lol cute


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I *MIGHT* just have you beat with worlds longest tail...










He's a Curly. He used to have a nice gorgeous tail that went down to his hocks, was thick and silky. We sold him. He came back like that. Don't know if his pasture mate chewed on it or if he has a bit of the "baldy" Curly gene. Typically with the baldy gene though, they mane and tail grow back in the winter and shed out in the summer. Not so much the past few years. I don't know what to do!!! Any suggestions to try?!?


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

Original M-T-G Shapley's (Equine - Grooming - Horse Shampoo Conditioner - Conditioners)

I swear by this stuff


----------



## Catsgotgame (Jan 16, 2012)

i think you should fill it with these!!! 

Colorful Manes and Tails - Home


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

It is an Appaloosa thing, simple as that. If you want a horse with a longer tail you have to get one that wasn't bred to have scrappy little mane and tail. My Appy has never had a very long mane or tail. Yours is more extreme than most, but I absolutely love that look. You have a stunning horse on your hands. 

And it seems as if you are more worried on looks. If there should be any worrying I would assume it would be based on his ability to swat at flies. It really breaks my heart that something as petty as a lack of tail would make you think he is ugly.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

ButtInTheDirt said:


> It is an Appaloosa thing, simple as that. If you want a horse with a longer tail you have to get one that wasn't bred to have scrappy little mane and tail. My Appy has never had a very long mane or tail. Yours is more extreme than most, but I absolutely love that look. You have a stunning horse on your hands.


No, I dont truly think he is ugly, and his mane an tail would never change how I think about him. I will always love him the same, whether he had a ground dragging tail, or no tail at all.

His ability to swat flies is so pathetic to see in the summer, but I cant do anything about it but keep fly spray on him. I cant braid anything into his tail, as their is nothing to braid it into!



ButtInTheDirt said:


> And it seems as if you are more worried on looks. If there should be any worrying I would assume it would be based on his ability to swat at flies. *It really breaks my heart that something as petty as a lack of tail would make you think he is ugly.*


This is not the case. I think he is beautiful, in his own quirky way. And as I already said, I wouldnt change my love for him no matter the length of tail.


----------

